# Cute or funny things our fine finned friends do!



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

So I havent found a thread about just little act of personality in our beloved fish. Marbles did something adorable a few minutes ago, so I thought I'd make a thread so I could share it and hear others!

I walked into my room and he always flares when he sees movement in the dark (his tank light is always on, but my room is often dark, and I have to go into the room to turn my light on so he sees the movement)

anywho so I turned the light on and did our usual game of "catch the finger"...i run my finger along the tank side and he follows it...eventually i bring it to his food spot and give him a pellet or two. We did that and then i leaned down to watch him for a moment...he came right over to the side and as if to say :look at me!" he looked at me, then swam in a circle with his fins spread a bit...not flaring...just being flashy. It was like he twirled happily for me, it was so CUTE!!!

What do your bettas do?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, I know the majority of all the forum-goers' bettas do this, but only one of my boys, Humphrey, darts up to the front of the glass whenever I come into the room and follows me around, and jumps in and out of the water (not out of the tank, lol.) 

Also, when I turn on his filter, he mistakes the bubbles for his pellets when I feed him, so he goes around eating bubbles and spitting them back out, and he does this until he finds his actual food... I find this pretty cute. :tongue:


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

haha he eats the bubbles! so cute! Marbles follows me a little...then quickly gets bored and goes back to wedging himself between the leaves on his fake plants, staring at the airstone built into my filter,(he seems to like the bubbles) or swimming about and dancing. Right now he's simply staring at me


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

My betta likes to hide in his plant, flare at the clothes I have at the back of his tank (for insulation, it gets cold here, i'm up north ;D), and when he sees me, he'll dash out of his plants, come right up to my face, and flare his gills at me and swim around xD


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

i like the "flare and dash"...thats so cute! its like "haha cant get me!"


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Aurora used to do TONS of cute things, like poking at my fingers, chasing after my finger. But she's suddenly gotten sick, and is sitting at the bottom, with her fins clamped. She only comes up for air. =(


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

aww...poor dear...I hope she gets better! When she does, come back and post some of the cute stuff she does once again!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol all of my cute things go to Neon. Before I said Velvet was the personality, but lately Neons been trying to catch up!

If I watch him and sit right next to his tank he swims up and stares at me and flares his gills at me. But the funny thing is that he has a deformed gill cover or something, so he only flares one gill Lol. Another thing he does it's kinda sad but also very cute whenever he's in the half gallon bowl for a waterchange he'll just sit there staring at me, not flaring, just paddeling his pectoral fins.

My favorite is that whenever I spin my finger in circles in front of his tank he swims over and his head starts rotating around Lol! It looks so cute on a Betta!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Marbles often stares at me like that in his regular tank...when I change his water he swims rather frantically looking at whatevers around him...the last thing is adorable though! I have to try that with Marbles...right now he's still getting used to my finger (he swims away pretty quickly when I touch his tank)


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Drax begs... no matter how much I give him. 

Though after like 10mins of going to the top and waiting for food (Seriously I feed him probably more than he should get yet he begs.)
He'll finally start doing his own thing. Which is... he sits at the top and gets a few gulps of air (Within a min) then darts to the bottom and just explores the bottom for several minutes, he'll stare at the shells and sometimes try to nudge them around if he can. He loves to lay on them alot too... he does rub now and then but it's more like a selective thing there's two shells when he's around he rubs against alittle but noooot enough to worry me. He's just weird hahaha
I think he can hold his breath for sometime, or my filter with it's bubble spitting just makes the water somewhat survivable. haha


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> aww...poor dear...I hope she gets better! When she does, come back and post some of the cute stuff she does once again!


Thanks. I just have this horrible feeling that she isn't going to get better. She has NO sign of illness except lethargy and clamped fins. Since she now has a heater, the water temp shouldn't be the problem.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Thanks. I just have this horrible feeling that she isn't going to get better. She has NO sign of illness except lethargy and clamped fins. Since she now has a heater, the water temp shouldn't be the problem.


Give it time... I'm still battling Drax's bad eye >,>


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

A few of mine like to circle their pellet's, then flare at them, then finally attack them....Making a game of eating....hehe Very cute. 

Oh ya...And Mr Brooks attacks plants that get in his way, snapping at them & flaring. He hates plants. lol


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

One of my bettas teases my sisters kitten on purpose. He will flare when he sees the kitten and when the kitten pounces at the glass he runs and "hides" for a minute or two and then will do the whole thing over again for as long as the kitten is watching (there is no way for the kitten to get into the tank so I know he is safe).


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango gets an alternating diet of frozen bloodworms or Atison's pellets. On pellet day he always dodges around the pellets and gives me a look like.. "PELLETS!?!?!?! Surely you jest!" He'll hold off on eating them for a good minute, which is an eternity for him, just hoping that there's been some terrible mistake. I love my old man.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

aww I love all these little stories! Its so awesome to hear good stuff...a lot of these threads are illness emergencies or rants about living conditions...fine with me, i post in them all the time...but its awesome to hear all these hilarious things our little friends with big personalities do!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Bravo skips across the water like a skipping stone when he knows I'm coming to give him food. He then jumps on the food before he eats it. So cute!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Betta wiggles  and Zim is a dork when it comes to eating food. He gets so excited over my finger that he lunges for it a million times and misses the pellet. And if I walk away he follows me, totally oblivious to the food right above his head!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@Dragonfair: aww thats adorable!

@Nochoramet: My old betta, Prince, used to jump for my fingers...sadly, i didnt know much about bettas then, so I didnt really appreciate the gesture...also i had him in one of those tiny hexagon things -.-...it was like...two or three pints...tops......i feel awful about my poor Prince...i really did love him...but i was like 9 or 10 and my parents know next to nothing about fish...


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

My betta used to attack the food, but he has matured. One day I saw him swimming up the little bridge that I have in his tank.


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

My betta, Xander, has recently begun to blow bubbles at the top of his tank, then chase and eat them. It's adorable, but I hope it's not indicative of something wrong with him. He's got a huge surface area under his hood open to oxygen...


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Pallas is by far the most interactive, tame betta I've ever had. He likes to rub up against my fingers and bite them savagely until I give him food. This morning he nearly jumped out of the tank when he saw me, and perched himself up like an orca on the edge and fell back into the water thank god! Also, he likes to bite my nose! That boy has a taste for human flesh, I tells ya. If I point to him he'll get all flarey and huffy, lol

It's funny though since Lulu who lives beside him (in a separate tank!) behaves almost exactly like Pallas. I swear they learn from one another. 

Garbanzo has found a little spot in his plant he likes to curl up in. He's a big flowy boy and it's so cute to see him resting in his "cave" because his fins swirl around his body.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm curious as to how you discovered Pallas likes to bite your nose?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol hayride. I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll lean close to the edge of the tank and Pallas will jump up at my face, often hitting my nose. He misses sometimes but usually it's right on


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

All of my Betta fish love to sleep on their leaf hammocks, except Aurora didn't (may she R.I.P.). Also, if I weave my finger through the water, Sir Lefty will flare at it and give chase. Both Sir Lefty and Sequin make bubble nests/add to the nests daily. Currently, Lefty has TWO big bubble nests. They are impressive.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

XD i'm dying to make/buy a hammock for Marbles...I wanna get him some new decor...but i have NO money right now =(...all he has are two measly little plants...granted his tank isnt huge, but still...i also wanna get black or dark gravel, show off his bright colors.

Anywho thats hilarious Fleetfish!


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

My veteran is a food-alcoholic lol. When I go to feed him, he jumps around like a dolphin, then when I put the pellet in , he snaps, snaps, snaps! towards it like a little mechanical shark, until he finally reaches it and gets it in his mouth, instead of just being, I dunno, NORMAL and swimming towards it then grabbing it lol. He is quite the little character, and he has "bit" my finger plently of times before when ive been trying to drop the pellet in his tank.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I put my pinkie just touching the top of Marbles' water...he kinda stared at it...he didnt nip, but it was adorable cuz his head turned a little and his eyes moved...i think the fact that their eyes move so much give them an insane amount of personality...anyways he just sort of checked it out and swam off casually hehe


----------



## BettaFishRule (Jan 4, 2011)

My Old betta did a really cute thing! I would old this bracelet up to his tank (it looked like it had food on it) and he would stare at it then he would run into the glass trying to eat it! It was soo cute!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Danny Boy, my original betta who started my obsession...He always runs up to greet both me and my roommate (who doesn't do feedings)...He always says "Good night Danny Boy! Give me some high fin brother!" and puts his hand to the tank & Danny just swims around it...It's super cute how he's bonded with my fishy. Danny also likes to flare at my test tubes when I'm doing ammonia tests, etc. lol


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

aww thats precious! I hope my suitemates will be buds with Marbles like that XD


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

I have to add a new one! My newest guy, Mustang, flares just his gills at each pellet when I drop it in before he casually eats it. It's like he's scaring the pellet to death so he can eat it. So funny!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

haha too funny! I got a new one too:

Marbles, when hes half-flaring, will sit and stare at me (if i come into the room suddenly) with his body at a right angle...so his head will be pointed at me and his body will be to the side...he sits there for a couple minutes, sometimes zipping back and forth and returning to that position, before he casually swims off. its hilarious. Almost like, a guilty look...like "holy crap...hi...i wasnt doing anything...whatre you lookin at?"


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bloom likes to stick his head out of his cave. When I get near him, he will swim out and get all puffy. XD


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSfVliwnsbA&feature=fvwrel this is so sweet!!! the owner seems loving and the betta responds, they seem so happy and the boy seems healthy, i love videos like this! so sweet!!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

When I approach the tank, my fish will swim about halfway down, then wiggle and open and close his mouth really quickly, like he's talking. It's really cute.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Dante likes to wiggle at me, and open and close his mouth at every wiggle. it's pretty cute, so i gotta stop what i'm doing and look at him, poke his tank. he then rushes off and comes back, flaring at my finger.

and, today, i was watching a Vocaloid video on youtube, and Caroline, my new girl, was watching it with me, wiggling at the characters on the screen! xD


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

i love when my dog watches tv with me...Marbles has never seen one hehe...but he looks at my computer screen a lot...i have him next to my bed and I often sit here on my laptop (as I am right now)...he watches a lot

today he discovered the airstone thats built into his filter and stared at it for a full minute before he decided going up for air was a good thing


----------



## Samplicity (Jan 9, 2011)

My crowntail, Swimmy, has the biggest personality I've seen in all the bettas I've had. I have him and Houdini on my computer desk with me and he'll dance and show off to me or just sit there and stare. He'll follow my fingers and nip at them when I put one in. He actually turned my boyfriend, who finds my obsession with the little guys kinda weird, onto him. 

My other betta Houdini, a white/clear double tail, got his name because he has a habit of scaring me when he plays hide and go seek.


----------



## bettabug (Apr 7, 2010)

This one betta my fam used to have, it always had to back up and then "CHARGE!" at the piece of food! it was so cute!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

When I used to not feed regularly, I would gage the amount of pellets by how enthuciasticly he ate them.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Howl likes to flare and chase his shrimp around the tank, or he'll see one just sitting there doing shrimpy things. He'll swim behind a nearby plant or decoration, get down to its level and watch it for a minute before lunging out from his hiding place. He never tries to eat the shrimp, just scare them to death.

Whenever I give Howl a piece of raw meat he'll circle it a few times flaring then lunges at it and shreds it to little pieces. All I see is a cloud of meat going everywhere. He then swims around happily vacuuming up all the little bits.

Recently I got a Kinder Surprise for christmas, the toy was this little figurine of a girl with green hair, whenever Howl sees it he flares and gets all upset. He never flares at anything but reflections of himself, his shrimp and food.

Domino is like a creepy stalker from a horror movie. I'll sit next to his tank, when I look in I can't see him so I'll look all over. I finally find him in his plant. He's just sitting there with one eye visible watching me. When I find him he comes out and dances around the front saying "Food Time!". If I don't feed him he goes back into the plant and does his stalker routine again.

When I have my laptop out or put anything next to his tank he'll sit there mesmerized by whatever it is for a good hour except for the occasional breath.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That video was adorable!!! Ahhhh I wish my bettas would do that, but then again, I've never stuck my hand in the tank like that. The betta was just precious!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

It makes me smile when my sorority girls jump up out of the water and seem to argue among themselves over who gets to kiss my finger first. Maybe they just want food, but maybe they are being affectionate. Maybe they just trust me? I don't know. I love them anyway.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

dragonfair said:


> Bravo skips across the water like a skipping stone when he knows I'm coming to give him food. He then jumps on the food before he eats it. So cute!


That might be the cutest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

my little guy lies down in the rocks on his side at night and takes a little nap. soon as i get up, so dose he!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@SimplyPeaChe: Mine does that too, though he does it when I'm sitting on my bed on my computer and stays upright...he sort of watches me, then seems to settle down and relax for a bit while he (maybe?) watches with the eye facing me XD


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

Yea, i wish he would stay up right..i keep paniking when i wake up and he is all stretched out on his side...but soon as the bedroom light comes on, hes up in a flash.

He also NEVER flairs..i just bought two crown tail males, and his tank is next to one...the Crown tail, Tide, flairs at he and i all the time...im luky to see Peach Puff his fins at all...he looks at me like..."ohhhhhhhhhhh...what do you want?...feeds meh??" (O.O)


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Marbles doesnt flare much...not even at a mirror really. Only time i see him flare is when its dark and he sees movement and (im assuming) gets startled/defensive. Other than that he just skitters away from anything within an inch or two of his tank that moves


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

Yea, Peach gives me this half hearted flair at a mirror...then looks at me like.."ok, happy? see..whooooo pretty..you have seen my awesomeness...now take leave!"


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a female that always swims to the top of the tank thinking its time for food when I open the lid of the aquarium


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Orb is hilarious! What he will do is when ever I
call his name he swims up to the glass and wiggles 
his back fin like he's a dog! It is so CUTE!


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

THE GREATEST PERSONALITY EVER ) he just swims around....( SeaNenemi )


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Dangerous did something really funny the other day, I was using the turkey baster to remove poop and put it in the tank, Dangerous thought I was going to feed him and put his nose in the tip of the turkey baster! My mom and I were dying! He was looking at us like 'What's so funny? I though there was food!'


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mrs. Fish tried to attack her solid waste through the turkey baster wall before.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

My silly boy has one funny routine.

He goes to the back glass, flares at it with all his might, swims at breakneck speed through the hollow ceramic log, then stops at the corner nearest to me and struts around looking really proud of his little stunt.

Oy :roll:


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

My VT only sleeps on his Betta Leaf his it's near the heater. Then he can use the heater as head support. 
I feel like James Bond whenever I need to take pictures of my fish, they see me and stop what they're doing and come beg for food. 

*Sneaks under dresser, peaks up. Raises camera slowly... Takes picture.*

That is the level of stealth needed to take pictures of my fish doing cute things.


----------



## Gilbert15 (Sep 7, 2015)

My Gilbert hates my tattoo. He would flare at it constantly. So I just try not to use that arm as much lol. We have made progress though, as he just gives it a dirty look if he happens to see it. He also will come out of hiding when my mom comes home from work. I will stare for hours trying to find him when I get back, but as soon as she comes in and says "Hi Gilbert!" he comes swimming out of hiding! :roll:


----------



## Soriel (Jun 26, 2015)

My boy Snowy seems really hungry... 

Last night, about 1 hour after dinner of 5 micro-pellets, he was lurking at the bottom staring at the algae spots that had grown on the side of my tank (my tank is curved so algae spot flakes like to settle at the sides). I was watching him intently.

Next, he turned his head back to look at me, and turned back to the algae spots. And he swallowed one Algae "spot/flake". :-? He's like telling me "FEED ME OR I"M TURNING VEGETARIAN".

He seems disgusted with the taste, and swam away quickly after that algae bite. But after that, he lurked around the roots of my plants and again, took a nib at one of the root.

Is he trying to trick me into feeding him?? 

I feed him 5 micro pellets at 9.30am and 5 micro pellets at 8.30pm everyday! Seems sufficient right?! :-?


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Usually I can't get good pics of my fish flaring because they don't stay still. Justice is like a model though - as soon as he sees me, he will swim right over, show me his side, and flare while sitting perfectly still for a moment. It's like he wants me to take a pic. 

Now if only the others would do the same..


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol guys. Angle plays soccer with a ping pong ball. It's so cute and funny as he hits the ball with his face.


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

bettamaniac said:


> I have a female that always swims to the top of the tank thinking its time for food when I open the lid of the aquarium


I see you and raise you a female who swims to the top of the tank thinking it's time for food whenever I open the lid, and if food is not dropped in within about thirty seconds, will jump up and bite my hand when it gets close to the water. Water changes are becoming an increasingly dangerous proposition.


----------



## TranquilTraveler (Sep 15, 2015)

I had a beta years ago that would play dead when I walked in the room. He would dart to the bottom, bend in half and listlessly float. Was very strange.


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

When ever I come up to Achilles tank, he runs up to me and starts opening and closing his mouth like he wants food. It's like seriously Achilles I just fed u 5 minutes ago. I swear he is such a little piggie


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I was just on my laptop at my desk and Rosie was staring at me so I turned and looked at her and she turned away and acted like she was never staring at me! It was so cute.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

So I was in the midst of doing water changes today, and had to go out, leaving my orange VT girl Phoenix in her temporary cup for nearly three hours. When I got home I went straight back at it and when I acclimated Phoenix and put her back into the tank she skulked in the corner, her butt to me, and every once in awhile she would turn around and glare. Eventually food remedied her mood, and she was back being her fat sassy self ... I love this girl <333


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

fleetfish said:


> so i was in the midst of doing water changes today, and had to go out, leaving my orange vt girl phoenix in her temporary cup for nearly three hours. When i got home i went straight back at it and when i acclimated phoenix and put her back into the tank she skulked in the corner, her butt to me, and every once in awhile she would turn around and glare. Eventually food remedied her mood, and she was back being her fat sassy self ... I love this girl <333


so cute


----------



## strongbow (Aug 17, 2015)

*Hungry Jumper*

So my fish who at first had some serious new tank syndrome, is now super happy and healthy. We named him Bubbles because that is what he likes to do. Build bubble nests. My boyfriend told me he jumps out of the water to try and get food and I though LOL neat. Well this morning he jumped out and touched my finger!!! Well actually tried to eat it but it scared me so I whacked the top of my hand on the cupboard. Now I now its true and I need to get those pellets in there faster! He's getting quite the personality!


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

Yesterday, all day long, my betta Sesshomaru insisted on draping himself in various positions on his plants and driftwood and stare at his reflection in the glass. He wasn't flaring at all; very calm, very soulful - just totally infatuated with his beautiful self. I managed to get a good picture of one of his prolonged staredowns. It was hilarious! Honestly, it was like he was posing for Playfish.


----------



## Soriel (Jun 26, 2015)

That must have been so entertaining for you! Sesshomaru is such a vainpot eh? haha.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

This morning Phoenix had a bubblenest -silly girl, you're not supposed to make them! She's most definitely a female - very eggy, fat, and sassy. She also has really long veiltail fins, and flares like a madwoman. I am letting her flare for as long as the boys, and her beard is quite impressive too. BUT she is a female! 

Goodness ... did I tell you how much I love her!


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

This is Mesmer:










I've had him for two days. This morning (and yesterday as well) when I came into my office to turn the lights on the tanks and feed my fishies, he was wedged and sleeping head down in the middle of his anubias. With his tail feathering out above him he looks like a weirdly exotic flower.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Where does one find a fish of such pink? I want one!
I drew on the tank and Palm (juvenile female) flared at it! First time since she saw before she decided the CPDs weren't a threat. A mini-flare! Of course I wrote "I love you"...


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

> Where does one find a fish of such pink? I want one!


Totally lucked out - my hubby (who is not a betta enthusiast but humours me immensely) found him and knew I would freak and got him for me, along with one of those half-moon tanks. He was a Big Al's find. If ever I was going to attempt to breed, it would be him - but I'd be so worried about him getting injured and I really don't have time to look after and obsess about fry. :-?

However, hypothetically, any one know what the best match for him might be to maintain that pink? Just out of curiousity...


----------



## MeredithNa (Oct 13, 2014)

Larry is my first and I'm glad he is, because he's one tough guy! He takes everything in his stride. He's super friendly and aggressive but isn't aggressive to his endler friends (although he bit the tail off one of them). My housemate and he used to have races from one side of the tank to the other. He's really smart. The housemate who ignores him doesn't get any attention from him. I found him sleeping on a floating plant the other day and I called out to him. He woke up and swam towards me! It was crazy!

Barry used to hunt shrimp continuously, and I think he really enjoyed having guppies as friends, because when they died, he became really depressed. I can't give him more because I have camallanus worms. 

Harry (sip little guy) used to let me pat him which was weird. 

Garry is similar to Larry personality wise, super friendly and aggressive. He tries to take chunks off my fingers. He's a glut, but right now that's a good thing because he's got to pass these worms in his gut...

My new fish, Capitán Trueno is still getting used to me. He's out the back so I am not interacting with him as much as I should be, but he's definitely keeping the mosquito population under check.


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Opal acts as though she is STARVING, even tho I feed her twice a day! She's a little pig.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

my boy firecracker (sip) used to take care of a ramhorn snail like give it food and keep it upright which I thought was funny neo my new betta thinks like me try everything once he tried to eat the fossles I have in his tank then went on a hunt and destroy mission for the fake plants bettas have alot of personality


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Every once in a while, Mr. Fish goes into nesting mode. He mostly ignores me, builds a giant nest, and flares at everything. I have to stand there a long time before he notices me for feeding time, and he'll flare at the food before he eats it.


----------

